# VNC Auth, WTF [SOLVED]

## fartgeyser

Hey, I'm not exactly sure where to put this, but here's my problem:

I emerged (real)vnc with the "server" flag in package.use. I followed the instructions on the Gentoo Wiki and added the vnc module to xorg.conf. When I run vncpasswd and put in a password, everything is fine and dandy. However, when I try and connect to localhost with vncviewer, it spits out an error that "no password is configured for vnc auth". After much time searching the Internet, I think I found one other person with the exact same problem as me, but nobody replied to his forum post. I have tried deleting the .vnc directory and re-running vncpasswd, and that hasn't worked. I made sure that there was something in the passwd file in the .vnc directory, and I checked to see if the contents of the passwd file change when I try vncauth again with a different password, and it does. I have tried different passwords, which doesn't work. I even unmerged vnc and re-emerged vnc, still to no avail. Vncviewer works as I can control my other Gentoo box. I can run the vncserver script to start an Xvnc server and connect to that using the password that I set, but my goal is to be able to view the same image that is displayed on the physical screen. When I used vncviewer to connect to my other box, then used vncviewer on the other box to try and connect to the one that I am having problems with it still says "no password configured for vnc auth". What's going on here?Last edited by fartgeyser on Tue Mar 11, 2008 2:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## embobo

 *fartgeyser wrote:*   

> Hey, I'm not exactly sure where to put this, but here's my problem:
> 
> I emerged (real)vnc with the "server" flag in package.use. I followed the instructions on the Gentoo Wiki and added the vnc module to xorg.conf. When I run vncpasswd and put in a password, everything is fine and dandy. However, when I try and connect to localhost with vncviewer, it spits out an error that "no password is configured for vnc auth". After much time searching the Internet, I think I found one other person with the exact same problem as me, but nobody replied to his forum post. I have tried deleting the .vnc directory and re-running vncpasswd, and that hasn't worked. I made sure that there was something in the passwd file in the .vnc directory, and I checked to see if the contents of the passwd file change when I try vncauth again with a different password, and it does. I have tried different passwords, which doesn't work. I even unmerged vnc and re-emerged vnc, still to no avail. Vncviewer works as I can control my other Gentoo box. I can run the vncserver script to start an Xvnc server and connect to that using the password that I set, but my goal is to be able to view the same image that is displayed on the physical screen. When I used vncviewer to connect to my other box, then used vncviewer on the other box to try and connect to the one that I am having problems with it still says "no password configured for vnc auth". What's going on here?

 

Did you add this part to your xorg.conf?

```

Section "Screen"

  #This tells X where to locate the VNC password file

  Option     "PasswordFile"    "/home/your_user_name/.vnc/passwd"

```

P.S. Wall of text.  :Smile: 

----------

## fartgeyser

Wow... thanks! I did some investigation and found the instruction to add that line to xorg.conf in the HOWTO for x11vnc, but not the HOWTO for RealVNC, TightVNC, and XF4VNC, which was the page I was going by. I guess I was going by the wrong HOWTO! What threw me off was that the one for RealVNC, etc. said to load the vnc module for X.

----------

